# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Gira - Pasantía Técnica de Banano a Urabá  Colombia 2019

## mcycursos

Gira tecnica banano uraba colombia.jpg 
En esta oportunidad BANANOTECNIA está organizando una Gira Técnica de Banano a Urabá, Colombia. Se visitará diferentes fincas bananeras donde se podrán ver sistemas de producción en campo y  sus plantas de proceso con sus técnicas de empaque y postcosecha. Además, se asistirá al IV Seminario Platanicultor y Banano que se realizará en la Universidad de Antioquia (sede Apartadó) donde se abarcarán de forma práctica avances, experiencias, investigaciones y estrategias aplicables a la competitividad y sostenibilidad del sector bananero y platanero.  Fechas: 23 al 30 de junio 2019
Lugar: Urabá, Colombia  Lo invitamos a que ingrese a  nuestra página Web, en donde también encontrará información al detalle: http://www.bananotecnia.com/eventos/...colombia-2019/  *INFORMES*
Celular – Whatsapp: +51.983600986 
Email: consultas@bananotecnia.com www.bananotecnia.com Temas similares: GIRA/PASANTIA PALTO A COLOMBIA. 19 - 25 Octubre Gira/Pasantía Técnica  y Congreso de Banano a Colombia 2018 GIRA TÉCNICA EN MACA DE EXPORTACIÓN 18 DE JULIO 2015 GIRA  (VISITA) TECNICA DEL AGUACATE O PALTA A COLOMBIA. 20 al 26 mayo 2013 II Gira Técnica de la Uva de Mesa, Vinos y Piscos . 16 al 18 set

----------

